# All New Price for HD at Costco



## SpiritualPoet (Jan 14, 2007)

Costco in Duncanville, TX is selling remaining (?) HD TiVo machines for a mere $150.00 each I noticed when in the store today. There were about 10 machines at the time I was there. It might be worth the drive to get em while they last (even if paying $50 for the membership to get in).


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

Maybe Costco is dropping the HD. I just checked their web site, and they only showed the HDXL


----------



## JPA2825 (May 15, 2000)

Anyone else confirm?


----------



## husky55 (Feb 2, 2008)

JPA2825 said:


> Anyone else confirm?


NO TivoHD at Costco, Orange, CT


----------



## lastdeadcat (Mar 14, 2005)

I was in the Costco in Kirkland, WA, its home town, earlier this week and they had zero TiVo's of any stripe.


----------



## SpiritualPoet (Jan 14, 2007)

I was in the Duncanville Costco store again today and 14 units were still on the floor ready for desiring purchasers.


----------



## rdodolak (Dec 18, 2008)

Good deal but I've never seen any Tivos at the Colorado Springs, CO location. Also, costco.com no longer lists the HD XL version.


----------



## patroldawg (Nov 21, 2006)

I paid $179 for a tivo hd at Costco in San Antonio, TX yesterday. That's cheaper than amazon, best buy, ebay. That is pretty low.


----------



## havak83 (Jan 19, 2009)

yeah that is pretty low


----------



## melissa12345 (Sep 9, 2007)

costco in silverdale,wash none but it was only for the series 2 tivo


----------



## fidracer (Dec 28, 2007)

SpiritualPoet said:


> Costco in Duncanville, TX is selling remaining (?) HD TiVo machines for a mere $150.00 each I noticed when in the store today. There were about 10 machines at the time I was there. It might be worth the drive to get em while they last (even if paying $50 for the membership to get in).


New units, or refurbs?


----------



## 2n4 (Jan 20, 2009)

only HDXL available in NJ as of today


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

My Costco has never carried any TiVos.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I checked my local Costco last night and they didn't have TiVos at all. 

Dan


----------



## tpatch (Jan 14, 2004)

I want to buy one of those Tivos but my nearby Costco's are all out.


----------



## chris401 (Dec 15, 2008)

none in Austin per customer service via phone


----------



## vasilemj (Jul 2, 2002)

My local Costco's here in the Chicago area have never carried TiVos


----------



## Doh (May 18, 2001)

lafos said:


> Maybe Costco is dropping the HD. I just checked their web site, and they only showed the HDXL


Both the HD and XL are for sale now online (along with the DVR expander).


----------



## Ladd Morse (Feb 21, 2002)

No TiVos of any sort in Frederick, MD and haven't been for a very long time.

Good price for the OP though! Congrats!


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Doh said:


> Both the HD and XL are for sale now online (along with the DVR expander).


They've always had HD Tivos in the online Costco store.

I thought I saw HD TiVos in my store but it may have been DirecTV DVRs because I remember laughing at the "you're not actually buying anything" fine print.


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

Costco in Fredericksburg, VA had a bunch of Tivo HDs earlier this month at $150 each. I don't know if they still have any, but if you're nearby it may be worth checking out.


----------

